
Be part of the world’s largest brain - FOXem
https://foxem.net
======
FOXem
foxem.net is an online platform on which small, medium and large companies
publish their challenges, problems and questions and receive ideas, solutions
and best practices from their own employees and thanks to digitization from a
worldwide crowd.

Basically, everyone is invited to become part of the largest brain in the
world - most important is that he or she is open to sharing his or her
knowledge, is interested in challenges and wants to make a contribution. For
good ideas, crowd members receive rewards, the best idea is rewarded
extraordinarily.

Through the diversity of crowd members, the functions of the right and left
brain complement each other on foxem.net to form a collective mastermind -
logic, analysis and reason versus emotion, musicality and intuition,
structure, planning and control versus empathy, creativity and lateral
thinking. Companies get higher quality, more diversified and more concrete
ideas than with all existing systems and that in a highly efficient and cost-
effective way.

